# Looking for Couple to Share BVI Cat Charter in May



## mlprigoff (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi. We are a couple in our 60's who have sailed extensively and chartered in the BVI previously. We want to charter a 38' or 42' catamaran for 7 days in May out of Tortola and are looking for a compatible couple to share the journey and the cost. Michael has skippered boats up to 60' and has captained charter boats previously in the Caribbean and elsewhere. No need to be expert sailors - just a willingness to learn and enjoy a beautiful cruising area. If seriously interested, contact us right away.


----------



## sagesail (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, 

Have you found anyone to share your cat in May? Thank you, Sagesail


----------



## allen jenneman (Feb 28, 2015)

My wife and I are in our early 60's in great shape and I have sailed for 40 years and have chartered the BVI twice..would love to join you...we are both very easy going and enjoyable people...hope to hear from you..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

allen jenneman said:


> My wife and I are in our early 60's in great shape and I have sailed for 40 years and have chartered the BVI twice..would love to join you...we are both very easy going and enjoyable people...hope to hear from you..


I suppose you never know, but that post was seemingly talking about May, 2013.

The OP hasn't signed back onto the forum since April of that year.


----------



## allen jenneman (Feb 28, 2015)

yes...I realized that date after my reply...thank you for pointing it out though... would still like to charter the BVI if anyone is interested..


----------

